# Cat just licked some fried fish sticks, is she going to be ok?



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

My cat just licked some fried fish sticks (frozen processed food), is she going to be ok? Or will there be a high chance of upsetting the tummy? I just left it on the dining table for 2mins to go to the washroom then i saw her licking it when i return. Argh... i think she didn't bite any though. :banghead:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

omg. You're in trouble now. Frozen fish sticks are a gateway drug.

Licking frozen fried fish sticks is just the beginning. She's going to want to lick frozen fillets next. Maybe frozen shrimp. Then frozen pot roast. Frozen pork chops. 

:grin:

Your kitty is fine. You're as bad as I was when I was a new kitty mom. I almost took Cinderella to the emergency room because I thought she was having a seizure, when it turns out she was just "chattering" at the birds outside.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

marie73 said:


> *omg. You're in trouble now. Frozen fish sticks are a gateway drug.
> 
> Licking frozen fried fish sticks is just the beginning. She's going to want to lick frozen fillets next. Maybe frozen shrimp. Then frozen pot roast. Frozen pork chops. *
> 
> ...


oh, MAN-o-live!! you crack me up!! lol I was seriously laughing out loud and lost it completely when I read about the "seizure"!! What are you like, marie??? ROFL!!!!


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok lol xD. Things like this make me so anxious since people goes like yoyr cat shouldn't eat this and that coz it's poisonnnnNnnNnn... :x she ever ate some litter sand too. And my cheese... and some sauce x.x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aniela26 (Apr 2, 2012)

I once took Cosmo to the vet because he had these round, hairless spots on his stomach that I was convinced were some sort of fungal/ring worm thing. Get him into the vet, she examines him and we locate the spots...then the vet says to me "you mean his nipples?" Omg I've never been so embarrassed! Who knew cats (esp males) had nipples... Sometimes common sense just gets away from me! Needless to say, everyone at the vet got a good laugh and a story to tell that day...and no, they didn't charge me for the visit 

Sometimes being a new pet parent just makes you crazy...in a good way of course!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I definitely wouldn't worry if he just licked it. He'll be fine. 

I think we've all probably taken our kitties to the vet for ridiculous things. 

Marie - LOL. Thanks for the laugh this morning!


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

aniela26 said:


> I once took Cosmo to the vet because he had these round, hairless spots on his stomach that I was convinced were some sort of fungal/ring worm thing. Get him into the vet, she examines him and we locate the spots...then the vet says to me "you mean his nipples?" Omg I've never been so embarrassed! Who knew cats (esp males) had nipples... Sometimes common sense just gets away from me! Needless to say, everyone at the vet got a good laugh and a story to tell that day...and no, they didn't charge me for the visit
> 
> Sometimes being a new pet parent just makes you crazy...in a good way of course!


Lol something similar happened to me before too. I was giving my kitty belly rubs when i felt some small lumps on her. But i didn't touch any other and just that lump. I took a photo of it and sent it to breeder. I was like i think my cat got something grew on her skin, is she ok? Coz it's so small like pimple... then she replied ' there's eight of this on her, can u guess what it is?'.. i was like 'ok...i know...'

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I did the same thing with Artie--I was rubbing his belly and felt something, like a growth. I had to hold him down, move the fur around and see it with a flashlight.
When I finally realized it was a nipple, I was shocked! I had to check out the rest of his belly (under protest) to make sure that he had more of them!! 
I had only had a female before this....I felt so foolish! thank goodness it was at night and I did not have accessibility to a Vet!!


----------

